# Gtp's Pairing Breeding



## GreenPythonPrincess (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, I am new to GTP's breeding, and requiring help please.
Simple questions I need to know 
1. Do you put temperature back up after pairing?
2. do you feed females after pairing?

Any info on breeding husbandry and incubating would be a great help 
Thank you in advance!


----------

